# RIP Riff Wrath



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sad news to share with everyone that knew Gerry.
He passed away peacefully in his sleep Friday night.







We'll miss you my friend.








No details to add at this point. When there are, I'll update this thread.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh my. I'm very sorry to hear this Larry. I met Gerry once to exchange some gear.

I know he was well liked on this site and he will be missed.

My condolences to his family.

Thanksgiving.....

I always try to be grateful every Thanksgiving, just to have awoken.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is hitting me very hard! 
I now regret so much that I didn't call and arrange to visit him in the summer after we had talked about it.

Such a wonderful man. 

Good Bye my friend.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

RIP Gerry 
my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn. The jams were always a highlight. RIP.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Christine and I are gutted to hear this. RIP friend. We'll have great memories. 

Any word on a service?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hamstrung said:


> Any word on a service?


No word as of yet. I'm not going to prod Annette for info though. I'm sure that she will let me know, if/when she wishes to.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Very sad news to wake up to today. 😔 I know the many here who met Gerry through the Riff Wrath jams will attest to what a kind, friendly and generous guy he was. The first time I met him he treated me as though I'd known him for years. He was totally in tune with the common bond that we as musicians share and he had a passion for fostering a sense of community that many of us shared through the jams that he and Annette hosted. I'm feeling a big hole right now.... 😔


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Man, that's really sad news. I only got to attend one Riff Wrath jam but he was a very nice and accommodating fellow. Him and his wife, Annette's hospitality was over and beyond what you would expect from someone you just met. He even gave me a blue jay feather to put in my hat.
Very sad to hear. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Living on the west coast I only knew him through everyone's posts here. Even with that little bit of knowledge it was obvious he was held in high regard as a person and a musician. I was always a little bit jealous that we didn't have someone like him on the west coast. RIP.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Just chatted with Annette. He's being cremated. No service but a possible celebration of life in the spring.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Just chatted with Annette. He's being cremated. No service but a possible celebration of life in the spring.


 Thanks Dan


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I only managed to make it up there once but have followed all the stories avidly. What a great couple to do what they did. I know he'll be sadly missed by many here. RIP Gerry!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

My bandmates came up with me to jam there a few times and also wish to express their condolences.

From Leo, our drummer;
_He was always so welcoming when he saw me and always gave me a hug and made time to chat. You can tell that he was such a genuine soul. Wish I got to see him more. May he rest In peace._


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this. RIP Gerry.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My condolences to all who knew him, and to this forum generally for the loss.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mooh said:


> My condolences to all who knew him, and to this forum generally for the loss.



RIP


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm very saddend to hear this.

I remember him and Annette dancing at about 2:00 AM at Riff Wrath as I was singing an old Stanley Brothers song called Who Will Sing for Me. One of the lines was: "When I am called across that silent sea. Who will sing for me."

Very saddened, and a big sense of loss.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear this news. I understand Gerry (Riff Wrath) was a respected and well liked member here and a swell fellow. I never was able to make to any of his legendary jam sessions. Always was on my list. 
My condolences to all his friends here and of course his family. 
Pete


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I am crushed. Gerry was one of the kindest, most generous souls I have ever met. Twice a year, a community of strangers would gather at the farm just for the love of playing music together. I remember how far it was out of my comfort zone to go to the first jam, but the nerves went away as soon as Gerry and a few of what became the "regulars" greeted me. Somehow, without really being intrusive, Gerry managed to spread a calming spirit over the proceedings and we all left our egos out back of the barn and just played together. Connections and friendships were created; good food and beers (and some other things) were consumed, and life-long memories were made.

Annette, I am so very sorry for your loss. Small comfort though it may be, please always know that Gerry made a real difference to the amount of joy in this world, not just on the jam weekends but long after.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

…I just don’t have the words but felt I had to write SOMETHING.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Ah, man, this is some really tough news to read. Gerry was such a kind, welcoming and generous person and you could really see he loved music and all the good times that go with it. My deepest condolences to Annette and to all his friends. A big shout out to Gerry for being such a bright light in this world. RIP.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Although @Lola did her best to get me to a Riff Wrath, I was not able to and now really see what a connection and commaraderie the event was for all. The huge outpouring of support and loss by everyone is testament to the man he was. RIP.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. RIP.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. I've heard such great things about him and the jam was on my bucket list - condolences to all who loved him.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Condolences to his family & friends--inclduing those here who knew him.

Sad to hear.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.
My condolences to his family & people who knew him.
Peace Riff.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Milena and I are so sorry to hear this sad news about Gerry's passing. We visited RW twice and both times had such a blast. Gerry and Annette were the most amazing hosts. Even thought they didn't know us, they accepted us immediately as one of their own...

We are completely speechless and just sad...

Full hearted condolences to Annette and their family.
Gerry will always be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very sad news. Although I've never been to the jams, I met Gerry when we had the Guitars Canada get togethers back in 2011 and 2012. He seemed like a very peaceful easy going man. My condolences to his family.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don’t know when the last Jam was, but pretty much everyone I’ve met through this site has spoken about these legendary get togethers. They were obviously not held in 2020, or 21, and all eyes were looking ahead to 2022 in hopes of another. 
Sadly I never had the privilege of meeting Gerry. It’s clear by all the posts here he was well respected.

To his family, and many, many friends, may he Rest In Peace.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well this is sad news, my condolences to his family and all his friends here.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

So sad, sending love to all friends an family!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

May Gerry rest in peace. Thank you.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sad to hear this. He was so well spoken of here, he must have been a real wonderful guy.
Rest in peace.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Who could not but help like Gerry. He treated everyone like family. My heart goes out to Annette. I am so sad to hear of this.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Rest In Peace Gerry. You were one of a kind. You opened a door of connection and friendship among people that had never met face to face. THE best hosts of any jam I’ve been to. I only went to the RW jams 2 or 3 times but met some awesome people (on and off the board) and made lasting memories.
My sincerest condolences to Annette and family/friends.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Never got to a RW jam, so I never knew it was all associated with a single individual. Sorry to hear of Gerry's passing. From all the comments here, Gerry appears to have been a "citizen" of the highest order, and compelling evidence that having a lot of music and musicians in your life can't help but make you a better person. RIP


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a beautiful story about Gerry Riff Wrath.
It was the second time or third time I was in attendance. I really didn’t want to lug my Marshall up to the farm. It was so big and cumbersome. Anyhow Gerry set up one of his old school tube amps for me and I fell in love with it. It had the kick that I was looking for in my sound dynamics in some songs I play. Gerry said for me to take the amp home with me and said I could pay him next year. I was willing to write him a check right then and there. He said no next year is good enough.

He didn’t even really know me but trusted me enough to give him the $250 the next year. That was so kind and so thoughtful of him. I will never forget him!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lola said:


> I have a beautiful story about Gerry Riff Wrath.
> It was the second time or third time I was in attendance. I really didn’t want to lug my Marshall up to the farm. It was so big and cumbersome. Anyhow Gerry set up one of his old school tube amps for me and I fell in love with it. It had the kick that I was looking for in my sound dynamics in some songs I play. Gerry said for me to take the amp home with me and said I could pay him next year. I was willing to write him a check right then and there. He said no next year is good enough.
> 
> He didn’t even really know me but trusted me enough to give him the $250 the next year. That was so kind and so thoughtful of him. I will never forget him!


It's usually people's goodness that endures long after they're gone, not their possessions, fame, or personal achievements. Make sure to hold the door open for someone today.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I never met Gerry, but have been around this site long enough to have conversed with him - and to know that he held the respect of everyone here. Something to be admired. and a goal for any of us to work toward. RIP Gerry.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't remember meeting a more welcoming guy. Giving my son an opportunity for his first jam ever was a highlight of both our lives and couldn't have happened without him. RIP.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> Giving my son an opportunity for his first jam ever was a highlight of both our lives and couldn't have happened without him.


I remember after playing a few songs, the small group of us are standing there asking 'what should we play next?'.
And your son chirps in with 'how about a 12 -bar blues?'.
Left us all dumbfounded and slightly embarrassed. lol


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Adcandour said:


> I don't remember meeting a more welcoming guy. Giving my son an opportunity for his first jam ever was a highlight of both our lives and couldn't have happened without him. RIP.


I recall the first time I took my two boys. I asked Gerry if it was okay beforehand and he said sure. To our surprise, when I first got there and introduced my boys to Gerry, he whipped out two Riff Wrath t-shirts for them. They were so excited just to be there and then THIS! They put them on immediately.

Imagine everything Gerry had to do to prepare for this event…and then he goes out of his way like that for two people he’s never met? I don’t even know what to call that. “A real class act” just doesn’t seem to cover it.

I’ll miss you Gerry.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I remember after playing a few songs, the small group of us are standing there asking 'what should we play next?'.
> And your son chirps in with 'how about a 12 -bar blues?'.
> Left us all dumbfounded and slightly embarrassed. lol


I remember that. Lol


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> I don't remember meeting a more welcoming guy. Giving my son an opportunity for his first jam ever was a highlight of both our lives and couldn't have happened without him. RIP.


My son's first time playing with "the big boys" was at a Riff Wrath jam too. I think he was 14 at the time. It was a great and memorable experience for him.


----------



## Waterlouis (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Waterlouis (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Waterlouis (Jun 6, 2021)

Thank you, Gerry; kind soul.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Dammit. You won’t meet a kinder, mellower soul than Gerry. I loved how he always resisted efforts to organize the jam & kept it open to all. Here’s a memory from one of the better ones. @laristotle


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Roryfan said:


> Dammit. You won’t meet a kinder, mellower soul than Gerry. I loved how he always resisted efforts to organize the jam & kept it open to all. Here’s a memory from one of the better ones. @laristotle


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


>


Thanks for sharing. I distinctly remember trying to figure out what I was doing playing guitar with others 

Lots of good memories from Riff Wrath, for sure.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

These are from that same day.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sept 2016. This would be @laristotle , @JBFairthorne @Lola @Hamstrung  Thanks @greco for the correction.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Sept 2016. This would be @laristotle , @JBFairthorne @Lola @Roryfan Let me know if am not right.
> 
> View attachment 384323


Not quite...The guitarist on the right in the pic is @Hamstrung ...not @Roryfan


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I wish I had more pics from the other times I went. Gonna have a dig through the phone.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> These are from that same day.
> 
> View attachment 384315


Anyone know who the guy on the left is wearing the ball cap. I was standing there not doing much and he just handed me his Taylor guitar, showed me which was the vol control and then walked off. That was kinda the spirit of the place and I often think about it; someone just hands you their guitar and yer on.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> Not quite...The guitarist on the right in the pic is @Hamstrung ...not @Roryfan


Thanks Dave!! I'll fix it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Anyone know who the guy on the left is wearing the ball cap


Can't help you. It was the first/only time that I recall seeing him at the jams.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

When it all began.

June 2008
Sept 2008
June 2009
June 2010
Sept 2010
June 2011
June 2012
Sept 2012
June 2013
June 2014
Sept 2014
June 2015
Sept 2015
June 2016
Sept 2016
June 2017
Sept 2017
June 2018
Sept 2018
June 2019
Sept 2019


----------



## Waterlouis (Jun 6, 2021)

laristotle said:


> When it all began.
> 
> June 2008
> Sept 2008
> ...


Laristotle; man, thank you for bringing it all together. Well, done, Sir!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> When it all began.
> 
> June 2008
> Sept 2008
> ...


Things go so fast. It went on for a long time that you think it will never end. I kept saying I'll come to tne next one and then something comes up.


----------

